# Where to buy Grinder in Manchester area



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, just bouhgt myself a 'used' Gaggia classic (was brand new and still sealed) from Amazon Warehouse for the nice price of £93...

I now need a grinder.

Is there any retail shop in the Bolton/Manchester area which stocks a large range of coffee Grinders? I only ask as I would like to see them in the flesh before I buy.

I have tried searching but not much came up - which is the better grinder - Gaggia MDF or Rancillio Rocky. I am going to be using it on my gaggia and for in press. I am limited for counter top space so I am not able to buy any proper commercial grinder.

Also I don't want stepless because I am wanting to go from fine to coarse easily and not spend half the day chainging it haha!

Rob


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the Classic and I recently got a doserless Rocky. Teamed up with Fresh beans from Booths for £3 per 250g and I'm happy! I too wanted stepped because I also enjoy French Press aswell as espresso based drinks from the Classic.

The MDF seems difficult to get hold of and review-wise, it's not as good as the Rocky. It's also doser only which is a pain if you don't make a lot of coffee per day imo.

I guess if you can get either second-hand and cheap then just go for one or the other. Good luck!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The most i'd like to spend is about £250 so both are within my price.

Just wonder if there are any other stepped grinders which are good in this price range.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are you sure you cannot get a mazzer mini to fit with a micro hopper?


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Possibly, but my budget is max £250.

I thought it was a stepless grinder though?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is stepless but adjusts quite easily


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you could get a used mazzer mini for that, and the grind quality will blow he others away at that price.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what about this? with a micro hopper

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=elektra+grinder&qpvt=elektra+grinder&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=58BDE64380574C098581E64A4C3DC0F62A18528A&selectedIndex=32


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't really want to buy used.

Just had a look at the depth of the Mazzer, it is too deep for where it needs to go.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and too expensive new!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if it has to be stepped and doserless and small then the rocky will suit your needs


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

yep haha! It may be a possibility in the future though.

But out of the rocky and MDF, i'm swaying more towards the rocky as it's doserless.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i use an mdf at work as i can hide it away in a cupbord, i have it paired to a brasilia lady and it works fine, agreed the downside is the doser.


----------



## Bruntino (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the same predicament. Just bought a Classic and my old grinder (a Dualit) is ok for the brewed coffee I've previously made, but dosn't grind fine enough for espresso.

I've been think of getting a Rocky, but also considering the Eureka Mignon (recommended in "Caffine" magazine which I picked up in a London coffee shop) for about the same price. How do these two machines compare?

thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the mignon is a MUCH better grinder, the only reason the recommendation above was given about the rocky was the ops criteria, i.e small, steeped adjustment and doser version. The Mignon has a much more accurate dial in and much better grind coonsistency than the Rocky. If I were making the choice then I would opt for Mignon out of those two, however I would opt for a used commercial instead of either of them (but then the size is not an issue)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a rocky but swiftly sold it after getting a mignon a couple of years ago. Well worth a little bit extra cash if you are to buy new


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Decided i'm going to stump up the extra cash and hopefully buy a Eureka Mignon...I've decided for the amount I will be changing grinds the mignon will suit me. I also like the looks and size and also the reviews which people give it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

trebor127 said:


> Decided i'm going to stump up the extra cash and hopefully buy a Eureka Mignon...I've decided for the amount I will be changing grinds the mignon will suit me. I also like the looks and size and also the reviews which people give it.


Think you will find the Mignon ticks all the boxes - not too big and produces good quality grind. Have you read the review on the Bella Barrista site - the Mignon came out top and, in the opinion of the reviewer, outperformed the more expensive Vario.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah that is what swayed me into it TBH. But as I have found out - what one person thinks is a good grinder another person thinks its rubbish!

Hopefully will get it ordered next week when I get paid...


----------

